

5 False Conceptions About Space - miamiaali
http://www.cosmosup.com/5-false-conceptions-about-space/

======
jgeorge
The mods could auto-flag this site and it wouldn't hurt my feelings one bit.
As much of a space nerd as I admittedly am, these science-lite and content-
free (and not typo-free) articles don't add anything to HN at all.

------
ColinWright
More blogspam. Again. This account seems only ever to post links to this site,
quite consistently at about 1 or 2 per day, and they only ever appear to be
copies of something else.

Please, stop spamming.

